# Wishing for a little lady, but could this help me though??



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, I'm back and we're TTC#3.

We're trying a bit of timing and things hoping for a baby girl to complete our family. In saying that we didn't go into this only wanting a girl, but simply a healthy bub.

I've had a girls name picked out since before DS2 was born and have sort of had a boys name as well, however in recent weeks I have thought more and more about another name, that is the surname of a famous music artist, that I would just LOVE for a boys first name. I've been googling around, apparently a few people have used it for both boy and girl. DH isn't sold on it, but I think that if I were to have another boy, using this name would make me so excited and although the gender disappointment would still be there, using this name, I could be super happy to be having another boy. 

Happy to message the name if you want to hear what it is. 

x


----------

